# is it better..?



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Is it better to abandon ideas about typing and socionics and conceptions about peoples types in order to find duality?

could typing get in the way? what if you are typed wrong and you are looking for the wrong dual?

basically I am curious about discovering who a dual is. I figure that I have already met them and I was just unaware of it? possible?


----------

